
LastPass No Longer Listed on the Chrome Web Store - insulanian
https://www.ghacks.net/2020/01/23/lastpass-no-longer-listed-on-the-chrome-web-store/
======
bhaskargr
I think we are better off writing our own tool and host it on our own
server(s), if no one knows about it, no one can hack it or "accidentally"
remove the app/extension. I don't mind using an opensource/free toolkits to
build our own password managers though.

